# rollfast motor bike find.



## redline1968 (Apr 24, 2010)

this bike came with the fauber bike i picked up it a rollfast motor bike. it was restored and has indian / harley handle bars with nos rims and tires. no seat.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like the one I picked up a couple of weeks ago, but nicer. What tire size is stamped on the tires?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks they are 28 inch glue ons.  yep the same bike but your front fender is a mead ranger fender.  mark


----------



## phillips1952 (Apr 25, 2010)

those are great looking frames,great finds!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks, they are great looking.  i always love the moto bike look. mark


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 28, 2010)

Might as well add mine to this thread!


----------



## redline1968 (May 3, 2010)

great bikes.   mark


----------

